# The Wreck of SS. Gairloch. Taranaki. New Zealand (pic heavy)



## dervish99 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Wreck of SS. Gairloch. Taranaki. New Zealand.

When on a voyage from Onehunga to Kawhia, Raglan and Wanganui, with general cargo and timber, the steamer was wrecked on 5 January 1903 on Oakura Reef at 11.40pm on a dark moonless night





[/IMG]


----------



## Derelicta (Jan 18, 2010)

not much left but figure is unusual.


----------



## Locksley (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, the colours are fantastic, thanks for posting


----------



## night crawler (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazing that after over 100 years there is still wood on the bow section show. Neat photo's though


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2010)

Fantastic find and absolutely stunning pics. It looks like the skeleton of some mythical beastie. Love it.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shame these remnants couldnt be preserved somewhere.Nicely captured all the same.


----------

